
Learn how to design large-scale systems - gilad
https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-primer
======
lycidas
Pretty useful for design interviews and also a general overview. For a more in
depth look would recommend the
[https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/) book. It's a great
deep dive into modern distributed computing and data architectures.

